# looking for breeders in Sacramento area



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

I can whole heartedly recommend A Promise Kennels (A PROMISE KENNELS) in Sanger which is about 185 miles south of Sacramento down the 99 and just east of Fresno. Ron and Judy Inman are wonderful people and AkC Breeders of Merit. We got our boy who is almost five moths old from them and he is wonderful. Great temperament and very smart and quick to learn. 

I don't know if they have any pups on the ground currently but if not they wee planning on a spring breeding with their AKC Grand Champion stud dog Tonka. I would recommend you call them instead of e-mail them as they are very bust with their dogs and their full time jobs. Their number in on their website.

Good Luck


----------



## Spencer JZ Golden (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I would suggest you contact the NorCal Golden Retriever Club.
Doesn't look like they have any litters currently listed, but that doesn't mean anything. I had to contact them a second time before I got a response. No big deal... after that I got info on several breeders.

Good luck on your search. Soon you will have a beautiful ball of wiggley golden fluff to love and to love you!

Puppy Referral » NORCAL Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

I recommend A Promise Kennels as well! They are very good breeders and I got my puppy Willow from them just 6 months ago. She is a really well behaved puppy so far and I get so many compliments just walking down the street of how beautiful she is at only 6 months! Although they are a tad far from you, I believe the drive is worth it. I drove 2 hours to get her (we live in the bay area). I'd be more than happy to give you more details and help if you message me! I can even send you pictures!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

There are a number of breeders in NorCal who I would love to have a puppy from. Robin Baker at Aubridge Goldens and Laura Franchi at Regency Goldens are just two of them. I would definitely contact the NorCal Golden Retriever Club for a referral to a reputable breeder.

ETA: it looks like they have a litter listed for Patricia Bass Walker. I have seen some of her dogs and they are gorgeous! She is very nice as well


----------



## oldhiker (Jan 11, 2013)

Great picture!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Essex golden retriever in Lodi. That's where I got my pup.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Both of our Goldens were perfect, well mannered. Alot of health issues and both passed away from cancer before 10. One had double elbow displasia surgery before he was a year old. All breeder said when we asked her to cover part of his surgery was to return him, we would never have done that so paid for it ourself. I would stay away from this breeder also but our boys are very missed and very loved. 🙁


----------



## GRSac (11 mo ago)

Nicci831 said:


> Both of our Goldens were perfect, well mannered. Alot of health issues and both passed away from cancer before 10. One had double elbow displasia surgery before he was a year old. All breeder said when we asked her to cover part of his surgery was to return him, we would never have done that so paid for it ourself. I would stay away from this breeder also but our boys are very missed and very loved. 🙁


Sorry to hear that. Which breeder are you suggesting to stay away from ?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't post in this Choosing a Breeder section much anymore, but I'm going to heartily recommend Jan and Wendy at Osprey Goldens in Sacramento.

Others have recommended Judy Inman at A Promise Goldens in Sanger. You can trust her, too.


----------



## GRSac (11 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't post in this Choosing a Breeder section much anymore, but I'm going to heartily recommend Jan and Wendy at Osprey Goldens in Sacramento.
> 
> Others have recommended Judy Inman at A Promise Goldens in Sanger. You can trust her, too.


Thanks


----------

